# Sticky  Recall: Headlight Aiming Instructions Missing



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> there is also a headlight recall. factory aims them but since they are missing a mesuring point collision shops may not be able to aim them.


I always thought the measuring point was on the wall in front of the car.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

The label for the headlight recall is supposed to be shipped to the owner with the letter informing them of the recall and instructions on where to put the label if you don't want to do it bring the label to the dealer and they will install it for you.
The problem we are having is we don't have and can't order labels but Onstar sent out an email of an open recall


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Greggul8r said:


> The label for the headlight recall is supposed to be shipped to the owner with the letter informing them of the recall and instructions on where to put the label if you don't want to do it bring the label to the dealer and they will install it for you.
> The problem we are having is we don't have and can't order labels but Onstar sent out an email of an open recall


Sounds like the recall on my 1990 Pontiac Transport. The front doors swept back so if you weren't careful you could easily bonk yourself in the head while closing the door. Pontiac sent out a recall notice and with the notice was a pair of stickers to put on the top of the door. The stickers were yellow/orange and simply said, caution, risk of head injury with a picture of the door swinging.

My thought was, now they tell me.  I had already learned to duck.


----------



## peter123wallace (Jul 14, 2016)

obermd said:


> My thought was, now they tell me.  I had already learned to duck.


A little too late hah


----------



## Bennettckm (Jun 5, 2016)

i got called in the other day to get the stickers put on by them, reason being is the car can't be sold if the recall was announced before the car was sold. So once i went in the dealership got credit for the sale... or so i'm told


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

HEAD LIGHT RECALL-50190

General Motors has decided that certain 2016 model year Cruze LT and Premier vehicles fail to conform to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) No. 108, “Lamps, Reflective Devices, and Associated Equipment.” The headlamp lenses in these vehicles are not marked with a three-digit identifier code that provides instructions for properly aiming the headlamps, as required by FMVSS No. 108. Although the headlamps in these vehicles were properly aimed by the GM assembly facility, if headlamp aim is affected by a crash or other incident, the missing code may be necessary to properly aim the headlamps in servicing. Safety Risk Description:If the headlamp aim is affected by a crash or other incident, the headlamps may not be properly aimed in servicing. Improperly aimed headlamps may reduce nighttime forward visibility or increase glare for vehicles ahead, which could increase the risk of a crash.Repair Description:GM will mail customers and dealers adhesive labels with the correct marking and instructions for applying the label to the headlamp lenses. Customers may bring the vehicles to a dealer for assistance in applying the labels.    


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> HEAD LIGHT RECALL-50190
> 
> General Motors has decided that certain 2016 model year Cruze LT and Premier vehicles fail to conform to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) No. 108, “Lamps, Reflective Devices, and Associated Equipment.” The headlamp lenses in these vehicles are not marked with a three-digit identifier code that provides instructions for properly aiming the headlamps, as required by FMVSS No. 108. Although the headlamps in these vehicles were properly aimed by the GM assembly facility, if headlamp aim is affected by a crash or other incident, the missing code may be necessary to properly aim the headlamps in servicing. Safety Risk Description:If the headlamp aim is affected by a crash or other incident, the headlamps may not be properly aimed in servicing. Improperly aimed headlamps may reduce nighttime forward visibility or increase glare for vehicles ahead, which could increase the risk of a crash.Repair Description:GM will mail customers and dealers adhesive labels with the correct marking and instructions for applying the label to the headlamp lenses. Customers may bring the vehicles to a dealer for assistance in applying the labels.    


Other car manufacturers need to do this as well. It's absolutely amazing how many times I've been blinded by some idiot's low beams pointing 10 feet above the road.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a heads up. Doesn't seem to be a biggie, just head light aiming issue. Recall also includes Sonics, Sparks, & Traxes.

2016 Chevy Cruze Recalled Over Headlight Aiming | GM Authority


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The way I read it, it applies only to the Gen2.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My Cruze sure didn't come from the factory with the proper headlamp alignment, low beams were really low. No horizontal adjustment, just vertical. 

This chart was available back in the 30's, went by it.










Except like prefer to adjust the right beam so the lower edge of the beam pattern is just touching that line, so I have a better view of deer. Sure can't adjust it further to the right, well, maybe with a hammer. 

Would a label help?


----------

